# Photoshop und Grafiktablett



## NeoXtrem (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mir auf Grund Eurer Hilfe das Graphire.² gekauft und bin nach wie vor begeistert.
Meine einzige Frage nach wochen ist nun:

Wenn ich im Photoshop damit zeichne, kann ich durch den Druck auf das Tablett die Größe der ausgewählten Pinselspitze ändern.
(Wenn ich 9px Spitze wähle kann ich zwischen 1-9 durch den Druck variieren)

Nun wil lich aber eher, wennich eine 9px Spite wähle, das ich durch den Druck nur die Deckkraft bestimme und nicht die größe der Spitze.

Ist das möglich die Drucksensitive um zu stellen? von Größe auf Deckkraft? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke im Voraus fürs Lesen 

NeoXtrem


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

klar geht das. 
Schau dich mal in den Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen um. Da kannst du so viel ein- und ausstellen, dass dir schummerig wird. Stichwort "Steuerung / Zeichenstift-Druck"
Wenn du ein Intuos hättest, mit nem Airbrush-Stift, dann könntest du sogar mit der Schrägstellung des Stiftes bestimmte Parameter beeinflussen. Tierisch mächtige Funktionen.

Ein wenig üben und schon hast du geradezu irrsinnige Möglichkeiten.

Viel Spaß damit
lightbox


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Dezember 2002)

Das ganze sieht in Photoshop 6.0 so aus ...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2002)

... und in Photoshop 7 schauts so aus.
Und für jeden Punkt links gibts rechts jede menge Parameter, die man beeinflussen kann. Naja, der Winter sollte reichen, alles mal auszuprobieren. *gg*

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## NeoXtrem (18. Dezember 2002)

*Wow, danke!!!!*

hat geklappt.

Hab erstmal suchen müssen wo's im PS7 ist, aber dank Eurer Bilder hab ichs schnell gefunden und nun läufts wie gewünscht. 

Ein PIXELIGES Dankeschön!

NeoXtrem


----------



## freekazoid (19. Dezember 2002)

warum haste denn lang suchen müssen? hättest doch gleich in der anleitung nachsehen können. %)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *warum haste denn lang suchen müssen? hättest doch gleich in der anleitung nachsehen können. %) *



... ab Seite 173, um genau zu sein. (die 3 Zeilen auf Seite 172 vernachlässige ich mal.)


----------

